# C. hentzi



## David_F (Aug 28, 2004)

Looks like I have a few C. hentzi coming to me later this week and wanted to check to see if there is anything special I need to know about this sp.  I did a search here and on Google but can't find much care info on them.  Can they be kept the same as C. vittatus?  Maybe a bit more humid?  What size tank would be ideal for 3-5 specimens?  And finally, the stupid question I think I know the answer to: If kept with C. vittatus do you think they will get along okay?  I'm sure the answer is no but I'm curious.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## mactans (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, they can be kept similar to vittatus, except I would use crushed coconut bedding, humidity at 65-75% and temperature at 75-85 Faranheit. And no, they won't get along with vittatus. 2.5 or 5 gallon terrarium would do well for 3-5 of these critters. Or even a plastic shoebox with apt ventilation provided.


----------



## David_F (Aug 29, 2004)

Cool.  Thanks for the info.  Didn't figure thay'd get along but, eh, had to ask....


----------



## misfitsfiend (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, you probably noticed that im the one who's sending them to you but just letting you know that they dont seam to like being keept humid. Which is kinda weird since they are from florida. I used to mist them once a week but they absolutely hated it. they would run around non stop after misting and would only settle down after it dryed the next day. So I just leave a bottle top with a sponge in it for water and they seam to do fine.   oohh and another thing these guys are picky about light. Once i pointed a flashlight at the container and they ran around in circles like crazy.


----------



## mactans (Aug 29, 2004)

Well actually I haven't tried it, but vittatus can be the meanest little buggers. And also, cannibalism will likely occur interspecies in relation to adult and offspring.


----------



## David_F (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah, my vittatus is the same way with light and misting.  Now I just overflow the water dish when I fill it.  Keeps one side damp and the other dry.  She seems to like it that way.


----------



## mactans (Aug 29, 2004)

misfitsfiend, maybe it is a case of direct water contact?


----------



## misfitsfiend (Aug 29, 2004)

nope, They were under a piece of corkbark maybe its just a picky bunch


----------



## mactans (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah, that might be the case.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 29, 2004)

Here is a caresheet.  http://www.visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Centruroides/Centruroideshentzi.html


----------



## David_F (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link.  That should be a big help and I'll have to bookmark that site.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 29, 2004)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link.  That should be a big help and I'll have to bookmark that site.


You're welcome, it is a useful site for care info.


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 29, 2004)

mactans said:
			
		

> Yes, they can be kept similar to vittatus, .


Like the more mesic (humid loving) C.vittatus from Kansas and Oklahoma not the more xeric C.vittatus as those from southern New Mexico and West Texas which can be kept pretty dry like C.exilicauda. Which by the way I am finding much easier to raise from birth than the mesic ones.  The mesic forms seem to be much trickier to raise.

I would say though that even when the humidity is low for Florida it is higher than many places where C.vittatus is found.  I know of one person on this forum who has not posted much lately that would find them under planters around his grandmothers pool in celtral Florida.

John
];')


----------



## mactans (Aug 29, 2004)

Exactly, though I was speaking more on aesthetic and material wise, I have wonderful success keeping the humidity at 65-75%, but sans alot water moisture of course.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Aug 30, 2004)

Who all has these scorps (C.hentzi) at the moment???


----------



## David_F (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quick update on these scorps and more questions.  They've been doing well the past few months.  Turned out that two were males and the third a female.  I seem to have lost one of the males though.  Perhaps he was eaten by one of the others.  The female just molted and is about the same size as the remaining male (~1.75-2""...can't get a good measurement because they're so fast).  I believe they're both mature and I was curious about breeding them.  Has anyone here been successful breeding this species?  Since they are arboreal do they need a horizontal surface to place a spematophore?  As small as they are any idea of the size of scorplings?




			
				misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> Who all has these scorps (C.hentzi) at the moment???


I'm kind of curious about this too.


Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

